# trying to install intel wireless firmware  iwl1000-ucode

## shin938

Hi

trying to setup my wireless card, i must say it is working sometimes but not always. for example it worked OK in my home with my linksys router but not in my brother's with a simple router.

I compiled the kernel with genkernel.

this is my wireless card:

```
Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
```

I followed this guides:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

when I wanted to install the microcode files I thought that this is the one I need: net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode, trying to emerge it I got this message:

```

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode-39.31.5.1  177 kB

[blocks B      ] net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode ("net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110731)

```

I understand what blocking means, but don't understand what's going on, I can guess that sys-kernel/linux-firmware is a meta package that install firmware files?

I have all these in /lib/firmare/

```

ls /lib/firmware/iw*

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode   /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode     /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode     /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode

```

and lsmod shows:

```

lsmod |grep iw

iwlwifi               164481  0 

mac80211              188682  1 iwlwifi

cfg80211              140900  2 iwlwifi,mac80211

```

I know that there are some bugs with this driver, to fix the problems in debian installed on the same laptop I had to disable 11n for the card by adding to /etc/modprobe.d/

options iwlagn 11n_disable=1

would appreciate an explanation.

Thank you

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> I understand what blocking means, but don't understand what's going on, I can guess that sys-kernel/linux-firmware is a meta package that install firmware files? 
> 
> 

  sys-kernel/linux-firmware is NO meta-package, but rather the complete collection of all firmware for linux. gentoo provides them also in split packages to reduce amount installed. 

V.

----------

## shin938

Thank you. Got it.

----------

